# How's kayakfishing at Meldahl look?



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

After all this good news about Meldahl, and after all the rain earlier this week, how's Meldahl look for kayak fishing?
I have a 15.4 yak, so it's stable, just not experienced with it in fast/rough water.
A guy in cincy's been telling me about his striper fishing at Meldahl, but sounds like he gets up near gate, which sounds dangerous, as well as illegal.
Where would you put in kayak for short paddle to below dam, from Ohio side?
Thanks
Jeff


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

Jeff,
As you know, I tried this once in my Otter (8.5 ft I think) and it was rough on the lower back trying to keep that thing stable in the rolling waves. Keep in mind, this was back in the spring and the water was pretty low and so was the flow if I recall. I don't know what it would be today relative to when I went in the spring, but I suspect it will be rougher. I did catch a few fish when I went though 

As for where to put in, I just pulled right down where the bank fishermen go in below the dam and dragged my canoe down the hill to the water. As as said, the water was low (below normal anyway) and that meant there was a good deal of mud where I was putting in. I just pulled the boat down the bank until I found a decent rock to stand on and hopped in! Got out about the same way.

I don't think you'll have any problem so long as you stay on the Ohio side inside the lock wall. The water is pretty calm there. But once you venture past the wall toward the Kentucky side, your in for a bit of a ride if there is any wind or water flow to speak of as the waves get big quick for a yak.

Having said that, you might see me down there today  I was thinking about putting in above the dam and paddling down to an oxbow just above the dam. If the fishing isn't any good there, I might go to the other side of the dam.

Later,


Creekwalker


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Won't make it in today, waded LMR for an hour or so, friend getting married at 1, caught a keeper!  
He's 75, moved into semi-retirement home, met his HS sweetheart, whom he dated b4 meeting his wife, who passed a few years ago, as did his fiance's husband.
So they're like a couple of kids, makes you appreciate life all over again.
I might check out meldahl next holiday weekend, have a couple of days w/out any plans.
Jeff


----------



## BaitBucket (Nov 13, 2005)

I think creekwalker is right! Stay inside the wall at the dam for a while. We were down there for a little while yesterday and the water is running pretty strong. If you put in at the wall, you can sneek out a little at a time and see if the current is something you want to deal with. At one time our fish finder was clocking 5.7 MPH and we were anchored <grin>.

Also, if you put in at Neville (about 2 miles west of Meldahl), there are a few slower areas, if you go upstream (like coves almost) that you could fish without getting out into the strong current.

We do some kayak fishing now and then. I think if I were going out in the OR, I'd make sure I had a great anchor and rig it to hang from the bow.... at least until the current slows more. ...and get a tether on that paddle <grin>.


----------



## catfishhunter33 (Apr 6, 2004)

hghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

I would also add that anchoring yak in a any current can be very dangerous. the current can quickly change directions or boil over and capsize you. Also if your anchor comes loose and you begin to drift and then it catches you will likely be swimming and your boat pinned to bottom of the river. I have seen a 16' vee style metal boat get pulled under in current by this happening. I was supprised by how quickly it went down. If you do go out use common sense and don't get in beyond your abbilities. Good luck. S


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

Speaking of fishing at Meldahl from a boat, does anyone have a link to a site that describes EXACTLY where you are and are not allowed to fish from a boat?

I was down there twice over the weekend and saw several boats, many inside the lock wall. I have even been in there with my Kayak, although not too far past the sign that says "...no boats past here"  Based on the sign, I tend to agree with catfishhunter33, it depends on your luck, however I would like to be informed as to where I can and cannot go.

When I crossed the river to the Kentuck side, I didn't want to get too close to the dam because there were people fishing and I didn't know how close I was allowed to get...not to mention the danger of the rough water!

And one last note for some humor and humility (or humiliation depending on how you look at it ). While I was bank fishing, there was a boat in the lock channel while a barge was approaching. They were only about 15-20 ft off the bank and not really in the lane where the barge was approaching, but considering you're not supposed to be in there anyway... They stayed where they were while the barge was coming in and the pilot came over the barge's loudspeaker and said something like "Y'all might want to get the **** out of the way so we can get in there", after which they promptly fired up the boat and moved 

When I am fishing near the lock, I move to the bank when I see a barge coming. I have had the unfortunate experience of being about 1 mile away from the upriver lock right in line with his approach in a boat with a dead motor/battery that we barely got started and got out of the way  May arm was about to fall off from trying to start that motor with the pull cord, but at least it had one!!


----------



## catfishhunter33 (Apr 6, 2004)

gggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Thanks for all the wisdom. There's a proverb that says Zeal without Wisdom leads to death. I'm encouraged to hear good information, coupled with sound judgement! 
Thanks for all the feedback, I can assure you, my desire is to live to tell the stories, not become one, I'll be careful.
I dress w/chest waders, neoprene gasketed dry top, pfd, and have chosen to let discretion be 9/10ths of my valor! 
I have yet to dump yak, (not that it won't happen). 
I'm looking into doing a seminar on canoe/yak safety, including demo's on righting and re-entering overturned craft, I'll be posting info in Canoe/Kayaking thread under General Discussions as I get it together.
Need to locate indoor pool that will allow couple of paddle craft in it for a few hours.
Thanks again for all the input.
Jeff


----------

